# Minn Kota Heading Sensor



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Getting ready to purchase and install a Minn Kota I-Pilot. 

What exactly is the purpose of the little heading sensor puck? Do you have to install it? If so, where are you guys mounting it? I don’t have a console, so that’s out of the question.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Didn’t install mine. I think if you couple your Minn Kota to a Humminbird, then you can program a route like a shoreline into the thing and then that sensor might get used. MK will only couple with Humminbird (Johnson Outdoors owns both), I have Garmin.

I could be wrong about all of this... except the part where I didn’t install the heading sensor.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I transfer my Minn Kota TM between two boats. One with the puck, one without. I can't tell any difference in how the TM operates.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Their website seems to only mention that it affects the “jog” feature—which I don’t really need. I would like to utilize the spot lock and tracks, but hopefully those features only utilize the GPS. 

Would be one less thing to drill holes for and power. Guess I could always install after the fact.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

You don’t need to install it to operate the TM. It enables the jog function as mentioned. I opted to leave mine off as I didn’t want to locate, drill and run any more wiring than was absolutely necessary on my Cayenne. I use a 24v Terrova 54” Ipilot and spot lock works as designed as do charting and running mapped shorelines.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Marker10 said:


> You don’t need to install it to operate the TM. It enables the jog function as mentioned. I opted to leave mine off as I didn’t want to locate, drill and run any more wiring than was absolutely necessary on my Cayenne. I use a 24v Terrova 54” Ipilot and spot lock works as designed as do charting and running mapped shorelines.


Awesome, that is what I was hoping to hear. Thanks!


----------

